# Official Ann Arbor Show Update



## pkleppert (Mar 25, 2020)

Ann Arbor Show update:
If the Governor of Michigan lifts the statewide ban on April 14, we will have a ONE DAY ONLY Ann Arbor Show and Swap Meet on SATURDAY APRIL 25th Otherwise full refunds will be sent.
We will follow last year's vendor form.  See updated form attached
Pre registered two day vendors will receive an adjustment.
For a Friday set up 2pm-7pm there will be a $20 insurance fee same as last year.

Be safe Paul and Annie


----------



## koolbikes (Mar 26, 2020)

Could the administrators please make this a "STICKY Tread"


----------



## catfish (Mar 26, 2020)

Thank Paul.


----------



## koolbikes (Apr 2, 2020)

2020 ANN ARBOR Bicycle SHOW & SWAP HAS BEEN CANCELLED !!!


			Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show


----------



## Rambler (Apr 3, 2020)

Just read this on *Ann Arbor Classic Bike Show and Swap *facebook page:

The Governor of Michigan is extending the State shutdown until June 6th. Therefore this year's Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet must be cancelled. It cannot be rescheduled for 2020. Full refunds will be given to vendors.
PLEASE POST AND SHARE TO GET THE WORD OUT.

We are working on next year's show and will be posting updates. Thanks, Paul & Annie and all of our helpers


----------



## koolbikes (Apr 17, 2020)

Today's Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show & Swap Meet UPDATE !!
NEXT YEAR ANN ARBOR BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP IS IN MAY!!!

Hello Ann Arbor Vendors
*We promised that the 40th Anniversary Show
and Swap Meet would be different but this is
Not what we had in mind.
*
The State of Michigan is under strict “Stay at Home”
orders until May 1, 2020. Our *Show was cancelled* for 2020
and *will not be rescheduled* for this year.

Next year’s show is Saturday & Sunday *MAY 22, & 23, 2021*
Friday, May 21, set-up will begin at 2pm

Annie, I and our team will handle next year’s show and
insure a smooth transition for future shows.

Vendor packets to be sent out the last week of February 2021.
Updated info will be posted on our website, theCABE & Facebook.
If your contact information changes, please notify us at:
bikeshow@aol.com or call: 248-642-6639​


----------



## koolbikes (Apr 18, 2020)

YES, The 2021 40th Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show & Swap Meet is in the "MONTH of MAY" no longer the last Sunday in April.
Confirmed by Paul .
*NOTE :
Saturday & Sunday *MAY 22, & 23, 2021*
Friday, May 21, set-up will begin at 2pm


----------



## TimPotter (Feb 10, 2021)

Just found the 2021 exhibitor/ dealer forms are online:  http://www.ann-arbor-bicycleshow.com/vendors.html


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 12, 2021)

2020 dated forms


----------

